# Welches Werkzeug benutzen in freehand



## maaary (14. April 2004)

Hallo
Will schon seit Ewigkeiten ein Vectorbild erstellen,es gelingt mir aber nicht.Ich geb's immer wieder auf weil ich irgendwas falsch zu machen scheine...

Welches Werkzeug benutzt man denn zum Umranden der Konturen eines Bildes? (Die Konturen vom Originalbild meine ich) 
Wenn ich am Auge anfange von innen nach aussen,dann überdecken sich die Ebenen.Wie macht man es denn beim Auge?
Ich hab auch http://www.vectorize.de schon ein Tutorial gefunden,aber da werden auch nicht die einzelnen entscheidenden Schritte beschrieben.

Wär danbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte...so ne Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung wär cool *gg* 

LG
maaary


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. April 2004)

Benutze das Pfadtool (Stift) und wende Ebenen an, dann Überdeckt sich nichts.

Ansonsten bleibt nur üben, üben, üben...


----------



## maaary (14. April 2004)

für jede Fläche ne neue Ebene?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. April 2004)

Naja, sagen wir mal für zusamengehörige Sachen langen teilweise auch gemeinsame Ebenen.

Aber das mußt du am besten ausprobieren, wie du am besten klar kommst.


----------



## maaary (14. April 2004)

Ok ich hab's jetzt so einigermassen raus....hab mich jetzt nicht sonderlich angestreng,soll ja erstmal nur'n Testbild sein bis ich mal die Technik raus hab
Ist das einigermassen richtig? Was mich noch stört sind die Gelben Konturen....kann man die am Ende ausblenden oder bleibt das so? Oder muss ich die alle noch mal extra einfärben?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. April 2004)

wenn du keine gelben Kurven willst, solltest du bei Pfadkontur , als Farbe transparent, bzw. kleine einstellen!


----------



## maaary (14. April 2004)

okay,danke! Klappt prima! 
Noch eine ganz kleine Frage (sorry )...kann man die Pfade etwas abrunden dass es nicht so kantig aussieht alles?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. April 2004)

Kann man ja...

...ich erklär Dir jetzt hier nicht genau, weil es ist sehr ausführlich und besser als ich es wiederholen könnte in der Hilfe steht.

Danke für dein Verständnis!


----------



## maaary (14. April 2004)

ok trotzdem danke!


----------

